
Ask HN: Similar Book to Power of Now / Tolle? - hnapps
When I read the Power of Now 10 years ago, it helped free me from a monotonous cycle of work sleep work sleep work sleep.<p>It helped bring peace, mindfulness and presence to my life.<p>I am starting to feel the monotony of life again and want more presence, mindfulness, and help to smell the roses..<p>For other fans of this book, can you recommend some similar books for me?<p>Thank you,
======
jackgolding
Psycho-Cybernetics by Maxwell Maltz

------
babygoat
Have you tried reading it again?

------
hvass
I'd suggest Peace Is Every Step: The Path of Mindfulness in Everyday Life by
Thich Nhat Hanh

------
dasboth
raptitude.com is a great source of articles to remind you of the things that
were compelling to you at any point about mindfulness and/or meditation. I
also recommend the spin off [http://campcalm.com](http://campcalm.com) if
you're interested in meditation in particular.

If you're after books specifically, "Wherever you go, there you are" by Jon
Kabat-Zinn is also good.

------
pw
Check out Rupert Spira. He's a bit more hardcore than Tolle but in the same
genre (nonduality). He's also got some good videos on YouTube.

~~~
dasboth
Interesting - hardcore in what sense?

------
sanjamia
Autobiography of a Yogi by Paramahansa Yogananda

------
uptownfunk
Erich Fromm - The Art of Loving, Escape from Freedom, To Have or To Be

